# Greetings (and a question)



## ABG (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi

Been lurking here for a while to pick up tips but thought I'd join when i needed to ask a question

I've been using a Savinelli Baby Bologna and am very happy with it. However, it needs a service and I am having difficulty finding people willing to do so. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ABG said:


> Hi
> 
> Been lurking here for a while to pick up tips but thought I'd join when i needed to ask a question
> 
> ...


Try having a look here, as Coffeeitalia sells them, so they also should be able to service them?


----------

